# I want to be this good. (NO Bridle)



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

How would you train a horse like this its amazing.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Any horse that is properly trained to move off leg commands and cues


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

First you have to get them REALLY broke with a bridle. After your horse is good at all the manuevers then you can take the bridle off. It really isn't all that rare. Most finished reining horses could do the same thing.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

It's just riding with your seat and leg properly. giving cues with your body and not relying on your bridle.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ktibb said:


> It's just riding with your seat and leg properly. giving cues with your body and not relying on your bridle.


Not 'just'. It takes hours and hours and hours of learning to communicate with the horse.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

wow thats amazing. You need to ride well with your legs and seat and make sure you dont rely too much on your bridle :-D but like mls said it wont be easy!


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

I think having a really really broke horse probably helps. My Quarter horse is really broke and neck reins really good and can be ridden with just something around his neck, but he has a bowed tendon right now...And I have no Idea how you train a reining horse because I've always had English horses..


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

He uses his body alot to control the horse still. and if you notice he holds his hands like he would holding the reins


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

mls said:


> Not 'just'. It takes hours and hours and hours of learning to communicate with the horse.


obv. it takes a lot of time and effort too  I didn't mean to make it seem as if it _only _required the proper use of seat and leg aids, mearly that the means for controling him once he is at that levle were your seat and legs, as well as body position as clearly shown by Clinton in the video. He is still riding as if he has reins.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

With a western horse you are striving for a loose rein all the time anyway. But us "normal folks" will have to still cue our horses and check their speed once in a while with the bit. So I kind of look at this like the ultimate progression of a well trained horse. He can read your body language so well and you are so in tune with him, and he no longer challenges you and you don't have to use the bit for cues, well, that is what you get.  

And nope, I will never get there! But, it isn't hard on a horse that neck reins to ride in an enclosed area such as an arena, with just a neck rope. I think most riders can achieve that. I used to do that with my (lazy) Arabian when I was still just a beginner. And it still looks impressive. :lol:

But I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that outside an arena, as you have absolutely nothing to back up your request for brakes, other than your body language. 

I wonder if Clinton would or could ride outside an arena bridleless? I would guess he could, but never would, as it's just not very smart, and he seems like a self-preserving kind of guy.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

It's something I would like to be able to do someday. I have the basics down, but would never attempt it outside of an enclosed space. The largest area I've ridden bridleless was a 5 acre pasture, and it was nothing fancy, nothing more than would beexpected on a trail ride  But I can go at all gaits, trun, stop and backup. No flying lead changes or beautiful reining patterns like the video above.

A good solid stop cue from my seat did save my butt once though, last summer actually. I was riding out in the mountians and my bridle broke (where the bit attaches and my mare spit the bit out as we were walking along. My first instinct was to sit back and say woah. I did and she stopped. 

I borrowed a zip tie from my riding buddy and kept on going. Sure was glad I had practiced that at home


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Pretty cool. I was watching a show with Pat Parelli and i think his wife was riding bridleless on the beach at full gallop. Pretty amazing but i dont think i would feel comfortable. I'm the What If kind of person..lol


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Buckcherry said:


> How would you train a horse like this its amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

That is pretty cool. 
My instructor used to make us drop our reins when we did gymnastics just to help with balance but we had saddles lol..


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

That's always fun!! lol 
but i just thought youd like that! Her other videos are cool too! She's really talented.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I simply think CA is amazing, I love his techniques!


----------



## El Bey Angel (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's my brother on his arabian gelding--we train using Natural Horsemanship techniques and we love Clinton's methods. My brother had had this horse for about 2 years when we made this video, and had been riding him bridleless only a couple of times. When we got this horse, he had been abused and had many issues, so extra time was taken before they went bareback & bridleless  

Have you all seen Stacy Westfall's bareback/bridless reining competition videos? She is also incredible and very fun to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/v/ofNpod9Czng?fs=1&hl=en_US


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Any finished horse should be able to ride without a bridle.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------

